# Duplicate devices



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I have this exact same problem and it is the result of a virus that infected 'kernel32'. "Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller", "Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter", and "Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer" all are not working properly because:

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware because there is a duplicate device already running in the system. [Code 42].

There are no rollback files for the driver, but I think i just need to find the "duplicate devices" and erase them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Open Device manager - click the "View" tab and tick "Show hidden devices". Please post back with a screenshot of Device manager.
Are you using onboard sound? If so - what motherboard do you have?
If not - what sound card?


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

My sound card is "Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS"


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Uninstall the devices marked red. Reboot. Let Windows re-install the drivers. Reboot again.







If that doesn't help:
Perform a repair install of Windows: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm
Then go to *Creative* - click AutoUpdate.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

The two legacy drivers won't uninstall, so I left them alone and restarted... Does it just reinstall on its own?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, Windows should reinstall the drivers automatically.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

The Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller still says there's a duplicate running already.
edit: the other ones that had the errors are showing up again as well with the error again.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think you should do a repair install of XP. That won't touch your data or programs. Follow the instructions in post #4.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

It says setup cannot find a CD-ROM drive... I'm assuming thats not a good sign

edit: I changed the bios to boot the CD-ROM instead of the hard drive except that it says "selected boot device not avaiblible"


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Enter BIOS. Can you "see" the CD drive there?


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

PATA-0 is the DVD-ROM so I would think that PATA-1 is the CD-ROM and both are on.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do the drives work in Windows?
What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, they work normally
If you're looking for the model its: 0GC068


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

So, it's a Dell? Then I won't be able to find a motherboard manual. You have to look around in BIOS for additional settings to make one of the optical drives the first boot device.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I am going to have to reformat my computer because there are other problems besides just this one.

edit: i think the virus is still on my computer... when i try to start windows i get the error: 
Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <Windows root> \system32\hal.dll.
please re-install a copy of the above file.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Artifice said:


> when i try to start windows i get the error:
> Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <Windows root> \system32\hal.dll.
> please re-install a copy of the above file.


Please read this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314477


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I was able to do a repair install about an hour after my last post but it didn't fix the sound problem: the same drivers aren't working because there are duplicates... It fixed the svchost.exe error though and it stopped releasing my IP so I can get on the internet on that computer now. On the downside, my antivirus caught some adware in system32 again right after I did the repair install.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK, you have to get the computer "disinfected".
You can follow *these 5 steps* and post the report *here* or - 
Reinstall Windows.


----------



## LonnyRJ (Sep 26, 2006)

Artifice 
How old is your del and what model number is it
eneles might need the information


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

About two years and the model is: Dimension XPSGEN5
Edit: exactly two years


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

There's a way to fix the problem (description *here*), but IMO it's _way_ too complicated. A reinstallation of Windows would be easier.
Are you able to boot from CD now?
Please post back before you try to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

Reformat or repair install?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I doubt a repair install would help. Can you boot from a CD now?


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I think so, should I do that now?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try a repair install first - please read this: http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

ok, done.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Let me guess - it didn't help?


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

No, even headphones don't work.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try reinstalling the INF Update Utility from Intel. Download it to your desktop - install - reboot.
After that - have a look in Device manager to see if the devices are duplicate.
If that doesn't help I think you have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

Its still duplicate


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Uninstall all Audigy software in Control panel > Add or remove programs.
Shut the computer down and take the Audigy card out.
Restart the computer and create a system restore point.
Download *CCleaner*. In CCleaner click the Registry icon then "Scan for issues" followed by "Fix selected issues".
Shut the computer down again. Install the Audigy card.
Start the computer. If Windows tries to install install the card - click Cancel.
Go to Creative's website and click *AutoUpdate*.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

eneles said:


> take the Audigy card out.


Physically remove it? I'm more of a software than a hardware guy so i might need a little help on that.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Skip that - do this instead:

Uninstall all Audigy software in Control panel > Add or remove programs.
Restart the computer in Safe mode and create a system restore point.
Download *CCleaner*. In CCleaner click the Registry icon then "Scan for issues" followed by "Fix selected issues".
Restart the computer (Normal mode).
If Windows tries to install install the card - click Cancel.
Go to Creative's website and click *AutoUpdate*.

Just to make sure: Your profile says "XP, Vista" - are you running XP now?


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

The computer that I'm having problems with is so yes.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you follow the the instructions in post #33?

If that doesn't help you have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

It didn't let me create a restore point in safe mode so i just created it in normal. I hope thats not a problem.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's not a problem - just continue with the rest. The restore point is created in case anything should go wrong when fixing the registry.


----------



## Artifice (Sep 8, 2007)

I followed post #33 but it still won't work so I ran creative's diagnostics (attachment 1 and 2) and attached a screenshot of device manager.


----------

